# tics



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

how are you guys treating for tics?

frontline?
i pulled 5 off molly tongiht and 2 of them were big! i need to go pick something up tommorow ahhh!!!!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Frontline does the trick for me. I've used it the last 2 summers with great results.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

once a month or what?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Another vote here for frontline plus.

Here's the thing about frontline....it's not much of a repellent. You will probably see ticks on your dog, but if they bite the dog they will die.

One of the keys in not getting lyme disease and other diseases is the amount of time the tick stays latched to the host. With frontline, the time spent feeding off the host is short. Now, I'm not saying you or your dog can't catch a disease from a "quick" bite, but the chances are less than a prolonged bite.

I've spoken with a vet about FL plus. He said that at about the two to three week period after application, the product actually does start repelling ticks as the product is now fully distributed throughout the body of the dog, including the hair follicals. However, many people choose to use a common flea and tick collar along with the FL when they are in heavily infested areas, then they take the collar off when they get home.

Too much product is not a good thing, the dog can become sick from adding additional products with FL, I'd ask my vet first.

Lastly, FL does lose it's potency if your dog is in the water alot. You may have to apply every three weeks instead of 4 if you start seeing ticks that are attached to the dog and are not dead or dying. I've personally done this three week application with no ill effects, however, you may want to ask your vet.

Good luck!

Oh yea, a couple other tips... run a fine tooth comb over the dog before you get him/her in the truck or house. This will really help limit the amount you find in your house. If you do this right at the tailgate, the ticks don't have much time to even get through the coat to the skin.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

FL Plus is a good product. I've recently switched to K-9 Advantix with great results. Either one will treat you right!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

One thing I have done to keep the cost of FL down, is to buy the biggest dose (for dogs over 85 lbs or so) and use half a package per month. I have a golden retriever who weighs about 50 lbs. Obviously for bigger dogs it would probably not work as well.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks guys,

she recenntly has lossed her appetite like i talked about in an earlyer post and i thought maybe a worm? or bacteria...now after pulling 5 tics that were latched on her in one night im thinking they could have caused something either way im scheduling an appoitment at the vet on monday.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have been using advantix it seems to work good.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't think advantix is waterproof.


----------

